# Male and Female Housing



## Amberdelrey (Nov 24, 2017)

I went to my local pet store and came across a very sweet and social baby female hedgehog, and I've been thinking of getting her. I already have a 2 yr old male, so I was wondering if it'll be okay if I house them in the same room but in separate cages? I was thinking having her cage stacked on top of his, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

I’ve heard that if a female hedgehog smells a Male hedgehog, she ovulates, and constant ovulation can lead to uterus cancer. 
So I’d recommend putting their cages in separate rooms.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Loads of people stack male and female cages, its known to be okay.

Just font have them out at the same time or with each other. The male lets off little squeaks which is what makes the female know they are there and makes her ovulate. And a female keep ovulating without getting pregnant will cause health issues and most common cancer on the uterus.

Thats what I was told about it anyway.


----------



## Brooke2Lancelot (Sep 9, 2019)

Ohhhh so that’s why they squeakkk... 😅🤣


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Brooke2Lancelot said:


> Ohhhh so that's why they squeakkk... &#128517;&#129315;


Thats one reason the squeak anyway yea!&#128514;


----------



## Amberdelrey (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you both! I have their cages stacked and my male hasn't made those squeak noises or anything out of the ordinary, my female seems fine as well.


----------

